# Mat 17-18 The Washington Bottle & Collector’s Antique Bottle & Collectible Show



## texkev (Apr 9, 2019)

17 & 18 May 17-18, 2019
Friday & Saturday
Kent, Washington
The Washington Bottle & Collector’s Antique Bottle & Collectible Show
Kent Commons – West Gym
525 4th Ave N, Kent
Washington 98032
Early Admission: Friday, May 17, 12:00 pm – 5:00 pm
$5 General Admission 
Saturday May 18, 9:00 am – 3:00 pm
Free.
wabottleclub.org


----------

